# [APP] Transform - The Art of Pixels



## tingtongku (Oct 19, 2016)

*Sorry, this app is no longer*supported.**

*Description*
Swipe and Click, never been that easier before. 
Just for Windows 10 Mobile

*Home*





*Download Link:*
Something about to happen


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 19, 2016)

Right！
It's very useful.

Thanks Ting.Tong.Ku.


Can you upload this file on mediafire ??Thanks.


----------



## djtonka (Oct 19, 2016)

Does it work on x2x series?


----------



## tingtongku (Oct 19, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Does it work on x2x series?

Click to collapse



I believes that it will work.


----------



## tingtongku (Oct 19, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Does it work on x2x series?

Click to collapse





李晓萌 said:


> Right！
> It's very useful.
> 
> Thanks Ting.Tong.Ku.
> ...

Click to collapse



No, but you can download through this link
http://share.weiyun.com/d4b065df2838d1ce7a6b1299fb3e0dc3


----------



## djtonka (Oct 19, 2016)

It closing itself on my 820


----------



## RandomWP (Oct 19, 2016)

Wow, when i installed iconpack circles on "People" tile become smaller! I must try to change it to squares.


----------



## Yasabh (Oct 19, 2016)

How can i get the default icons back?


----------



## tingtongku (Oct 20, 2016)

djtonka said:


> It closing itself on my 820

Click to collapse



Can you tell me more? That I can track the issue. 
And i think you can uninstall it then reboot and install it again. May solve the problem.


----------



## tingtongku (Oct 20, 2016)

Yasabh said:


> How can i get the default icons back?

Click to collapse



Not available in this version, I'll add it soon.


----------



## tingtongku (Oct 20, 2016)

Yasabh said:


> How can i get the default icons back?

Click to collapse



It can't be rectangle, enable high contrast mode and see how it changes.


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 20, 2016)

How to add font?
I see one font.


----------



## djtonka (Oct 20, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> Can you tell me more? That I can track the issue.
> And i think you can uninstall it then reboot and install it again. May solve the problem.

Click to collapse



I did it already, nothing seams to be work.


----------



## tingtongku (Oct 20, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> How to add font?
> I see one font.

Click to collapse



It will available soon.


----------



## tingtongku (Oct 20, 2016)

djtonka said:


> I did it already, nothing seams to be work.

Click to collapse



Can you give me the screenshot of the settings-about page?


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 20, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> It will available soon.

Click to collapse



It has changed the font for the clock in the lock screen?


----------



## tingtongku (Oct 20, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> It has changed the font for the clock in the lock screen?

Click to collapse



Yes, just full font weight change. I'm sure I'm the only one to do that.


----------



## Johannxavier (Oct 24, 2016)

So nice in my 550.tanx for this..?


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 24, 2016)

Johannxavier said:


> So nice in my 550.tanx for this..

Click to collapse



I using 550. Not interop unlock. How to install it? Thanks!


----------



## Johannxavier (Oct 25, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I using 550. Not interop unlock. How to install it? Thanks!

Click to collapse




You need to interop unlock your device..?


----------



## @adilrepas (Oct 25, 2016)

*nice app*

thanks for sharing


----------



## Ysraelrocha (Oct 27, 2016)

*Icons Back*

as I go back to the original icons of the system?


----------



## tingtongku (Oct 28, 2016)

Ysraelrocha said:


> as I go back to the original icons of the system?

Click to collapse



It will available in next version. All most done


----------



## fer_cabr (Oct 28, 2016)

it does not open on my L820


----------



## loh22 (Nov 1, 2016)

new version when ?


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 1, 2016)

loh22 said:


> new version when ?

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm sorry. It's already published on the other forum, I'll update the description later. 
https://mega.nz/#!ndJV3LoL!BQ_SZMgUzsbwhcd9jOArxVIiVijve1epVZwjL1PTK8E


----------



## Satirus (Nov 1, 2016)

Dang, it gave me a bootloop!


----------



## Yasabh (Nov 1, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. It's already published on the other forum, I'll update the description later.
> https://mega.nz/#!ndJV3LoL!BQ_SZMgUzsbwhcd9jOArxVIiVijve1epVZwjL1PTK8E

Click to collapse



In this version, can we get default icons back?


----------



## LagSeeN (Nov 2, 2016)

Not work Lumia 1520


----------



## Satirus (Nov 2, 2016)

There is something wrong with beta version... Had two bootloops with that version!


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 2, 2016)

What is your device and OS version?


----------



## Johannxavier (Nov 3, 2016)

Perfectly work on my lumia 550


----------



## Satirus (Nov 3, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> What is your device and OS version?

Click to collapse



Last build from fast ring and Lumia 730


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't know ;O)


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 3, 2016)

LagSeeN said:


> Not work Lumia 1520
> View attachment 3923843

Click to collapse





Satirus said:


> Dang, it gave me a bootloop!

Click to collapse



Sorry about that, I think it might be the reboot dll's problem. You can do hard reboot.


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 3, 2016)

Yasabh said:


> In this version, can we get default icons back?

Click to collapse



Yes, just click the restore button on the me page


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 3, 2016)

Satirus said:


> There is something wrong with beta version... Had two bootloops with that version!

Click to collapse



I'll figure out.


----------



## AnteLo (Nov 6, 2016)

B version doesn't want to install on Lumia 535,I tried A version and it worked,but new version doesn't want to install.


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 6, 2016)

AnteLo said:


> B version doesn't want to install on Lumia 535,I tried A version and it worked,but new version doesn't want to install.

Click to collapse



I'll release a new version that don't contain Chinese font.


----------



## AnteLo (Nov 10, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> I'll release a new version that don't contain Chinese font.

Click to collapse



Thanks,A version was awesome.


----------



## fer_cabr (Nov 12, 2016)

Where is the link?


----------



## MORPEHUS (Nov 13, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> Where is the link?

Click to collapse



Transform_β.7z
https://mega.nz/#!ndJV3LoL!BQ_SZMgUzsbwhcd9jOArxVIiVijve1epVZwjL1PTK8E


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 14, 2016)

upload it to another cloud service can't get it from Mega and it would be better without the chinese fonts


----------



## fer_cabr (Nov 16, 2016)

How to restore default icons?


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 18, 2016)

New version is available now!


----------



## fer_cabr (Nov 18, 2016)

Nothing works in this version ... You can not change any font


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 18, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> Nothing works in this version ... You can not change any font

Click to collapse



<3, it's working on my phone.


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 18, 2016)

我过来支持下。这次由于有事就不自己翻译了。

right ?


----------



## Satirus (Nov 19, 2016)

Had another bootloop..  Sigh.. Lumia 730 build .448


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 19, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Had another bootloop..  Sigh.. Lumia 730 build .448

Click to collapse



Sorry about that, I think it might be the reboot dll's problem. 
You can do hard reboot to start normally


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 19, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> Sorry about that, I think it might be the reboot dll's problem.
> You can do hard reboot to start normally

Click to collapse



It's surely not the "reboot dll" problem (in fact it's not even a reboot dll) but most likely one of your font is modified wrongly and thus the system rejects it at boot up. Ask him what font he is applying for a start. Also your app surely doesn't need all those caps, especially the package ones and certificates. And you most likely don't need interop services either because you have caps that allows the same thing but unprotected by default. Although you might need it for native file copy operations without the use of a RPC client/server binding.

By the way, next version of the ndtk lib used in IT will implement NDTK RequestSystemReboot, which means no need for a special cap anymore to just reboot


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 19, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> It's surely not the "reboot dll" problem (in fact it's not even a reboot dll) but most likely one of your font is modified wrongly and thus the system rejects it at boot up. Ask him what font he is applying for a start. Also your app surely doesn't need all those caps, especially the package ones and certificates. And you most likely don't need interop services either because you have caps that allows the same thing but unprotected by default. Although you might need it for native file copy operations without the use of a RPC client/server binding.
> 
> By the way, next version of the ndtk lib used in IT will implement NDTK RequestSystemReboot, which means no need for a special cap anymore to just reboot

Click to collapse



1. Every "Reboot" app has the same problem, might cause boot loop. I've seem a lot before, so I guess maybe this is the problem. 
All fonts are made by my tool. So if one has problem, the others will too. It works both on my phone and PC, so I don't see it's the problem. Maybe it's the OEM... reference hasn't do the right thing. 
I've tried use the OEM's reboot, but it's hard to say it will works on every phone. 
2. I thought I have removed the capability i don't need. 
3. How did you get the ndtk interface? 
4. I wonder that can app cut to 2 parts? That these apps can publish to store (View), and interoped to install the (Model) part. 
5. What time will your new app released? 
Sorry for my bad English. ;/


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 19, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> 1. Every "Reboot" app has the same problem, might cause boot loop. I've seem a lot before, so I guess maybe this is the problem.
> All fonts are made by my tool. So if one has problem, the others will too. It works both on my phone and PC, so I don't see it's the problem. Maybe it's the OEM... reference hasn't do the right thing.
> I've tried use the OEM's reboot, but it's hard to say it will works on every phone.
> 2. I thought I have removed the capability i don't need.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I doubt it to be honest but as it does more than requesting reboot, and touches WU I kind of agree it might be the root of the problem. Although very unlikely.
2. Well didn't check your newest version yet 
3. haha good question.
4. I doubt that can be done.
5. No ETA for now.


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 19, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> 1. I doubt it to be honest but as it does more than requesting reboot, and touches WU I kind of agree it might be the root of the problem. Although very unlikely.
> 2. Well didn't check your newest version yet
> 3. haha good question.
> 4. I doubt that can be done.
> 5. No ETA for now.

Click to collapse



I have no idea about the dll. 
But I do have something I wanna ask. 
How can I post a notification after reboot like "Extras+Info", "Font Style"? 
I've decompile all the Nokia app but still I don't know how to use. 

BTW, will you release an app for interop? Because the newer version "Interop Tools"can't install without capabilities. 
And, I don't see "Tweaks" page's hundreds of tweaks do nothing, almost all useless. 
PS: Use your app to interop can't get /system32 write permission. You can see how vcReg do.


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 19, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> 1. BTW, will you release an app for interop? Because the newer version "Interop Tools"can't install without capabilities.
> 2. And, I don't see "Tweaks" page's hundreds of tweaks do nothing, almost all useless.
> 3. PS: Use your app to interop can't get /system32 write permission. You can see how vcReg do.

Click to collapse



1. That was fixed in pre-release 7, it was a mistake only in pre-release 6. Keep in mind that IT main thing is that it won't and never will require Interop unlock at all. Unless I mess up with the cap list but that was only in pre6 and not pre7
2. Because I haven't had any time to add/find any
3. What? There isn't any functionality to get system32 file permission in IT... What are you talking about? If you want to copy files, use either native functions with the proper caps, NDTK or acerrpc.


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 19, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> 1. That was fixed in pre-release 7, it was a mistake only in pre-release 6. Keep in mind that IT main thing is that it won't and never will require Interop unlock at all. Unless I mess up with the cap list but that was only in pre6 and not pre7
> 2. Because I haven't had any time to add/find any
> 3. What? There isn't any functionality to get system32 file permission in IT... What are you talking about? If you want to copy files, use either native functions with the proper caps, NDTK or acerrpc.

Click to collapse



Is there a pre7?! I didn't find it. 
I mean write /system32 in mtp mode. 

You didn't answer my question. Straightly you can say "I know" or "I didn't know" or "I'll figure it out".


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 19, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> Is there a pre7?! I didn't find it.
> I mean write /system32 in mtp mode.

Click to collapse



You can write into system32 fine with full MTP FS, make sure you reboot after turning it on. I use it daily so I know for sure that works lol.

And yes there's a pre7 since a while....
And about your notification, I have no idea how you would do that sorry. If I don't reply that's either because the answer is straightforward or I have no idea.


----------



## maruf8 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have lost all my icons... How to get them back???


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 20, 2016)

maruf8 said:


> I have lost all my icons... How to get them back???

Click to collapse



Change it to the default value.
http://www.upsieutoc.com/image/bJZCq


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 20, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> You can write into system32 fine with full MTP FS, make sure you reboot after turning it on. I use it daily so I know for sure that works lol.
> 
> And yes there's a pre7 since a while....
> And about your notification, I have no idea how you would do that sorry. If I don't reply that's either because the answer is straightforward or I have no idea.

Click to collapse



>.<
It's too hard for me to keep going.


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 20, 2016)

maruf8 said:


> I have lost all my icons... How to get them back???

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry, I didn't notice that I haven't include this icon in δ version.


----------



## maruf8 (Nov 21, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> I'm so sorry, I didn't notice that I haven't include this icon in δ version.

Click to collapse



So give me the version which contains those material icons..

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 AM ----------




Aries Prine said:


> Change it to the default value.
> http://www.upsieutoc.com/image/bJZCq

Click to collapse




Thanks for the help bro ☺☺


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 21, 2016)

maruf8 said:


> So give me the version which contains those material icons..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fixed. 
https://mega.nz/#!WcBg3agK!EkQwsMyY7U6YrZlfLfxfPljSxRi99HEDuI8YIdnpLWY


----------



## fer_cabr (Nov 21, 2016)

Only works satisfaction, L820...


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 21, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> Only works satisfaction, L820...

Click to collapse



No way,,, what version did you use?*


----------



## fer_cabr (Nov 21, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> No way,,, what version did you use?*

Click to collapse



y3


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 22, 2016)

I want to add all of the fonts in this https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tt1wtl2d4s9za/font_chữ_hệ_thống


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 22, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> y3

Click to collapse



That's odd. I'll find out what is the problem.


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 22, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I want to add all of the fonts in this https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tt1wtl2d4s9za/font_chữ_hệ_thống

Click to collapse



Are you kidding? That's a lot. *


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 23, 2016)

I want to add fonts: Chococooky, Bauhausm_segoe, 7love, ART, Bailey, DIN Alternate, Edgy, Harry Potter, kids, Lilly, LobsterTwo, rixlovefool, TeddyBear In the link above. Thanks!


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 24, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I want to add fonts: Chococooky, Bauhausm_segoe, 7love, ART, Bailey, DIN Alternate, Edgy, Harry Potter, kids, Lilly, LobsterTwo, rixlovefool, TeddyBear In the link above. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I'll consider that, but I need prepare model first.


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 24, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> I'll consider that, but I need prepare model first.

Click to collapse



I have reviewed your comments everyone. These fonts are beautiful.


----------



## tingtongku (Nov 24, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I have reviewed your comments everyone. These fonts are beautiful.

Click to collapse



Sorry but what do you mean?


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 25, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> Sorry but what do you mean?

Click to collapse



I found these beautiful fonts


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 25, 2016)

I hope you look out to :Here .


----------



## tingtongku (Dec 4, 2016)

New version released.


----------



## ryRy (Dec 11, 2016)

*where?*



tingtongku said:


> New version released.

Click to collapse



where is the new version?


----------



## Eshaad (Dec 13, 2016)

*Which Link is for Microsoft 640 XL?*

My build: 10.0.14393.448


----------



## A AJAY (Dec 13, 2016)

How to get ui ....its all about font how to change icons...!

Sent from mTalk


----------



## girish_19 (Dec 15, 2016)

*File has been removed*



tingtongku said:


> Fixed.
> https://mega.nz/#!WcBg3agK!EkQwsMyY7U6YrZlfLfxfPljSxRi99HEDuI8YIdnpLWY

Click to collapse



pls re upload to mediafire or any other cloud service. Thanks a lot


----------



## Abdullah Abu Alasal (Dec 27, 2016)

What is the default value for emojis, i need to restore the new ones


----------



## tingtongku (Dec 27, 2016)

Abdullah Abu Alasal said:


> What is the default value for emojis, i need to restore the new ones

Click to collapse



Tap Applied Emoji to restore


----------



## abhijit985 (Jan 5, 2017)

how it install


----------



## girish_19 (Jan 6, 2017)

*thank you so much*

Its working on Lumia 950. Thanks again.


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi, could you mode the tile itself, I mean this shape square ones bother me very much


----------



## mirasal2 (Feb 9, 2017)

tingtongku said:


> *Sorry, this app is no longer*supported.**

Click to collapse



It's the best idea


----------



## Abhimanyu Shekhawat 121 (Feb 21, 2017)

someone please give a mirror, mega is not accessible ;_;


----------



## Riyad_ (Dec 8, 2017)

can anyone give me the appx ...?? bcz the app is discontinued


----------



## hohoaisan (Dec 9, 2017)

Please reupload the link, why do you removed it at all?


----------

